# قال ... (؟) - رسم صعب القراءة



## إسكندراني

*السلام عليكم
هل تستطيعون قراءة هذه العبارة المكتوبة بالخط الصيني؟**
شكرا
*​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

أعتقد : قال النبي عليه السلام المسجد بيت بقى​


----------



## Bakr

أظن أنها
قال النبي عليه السلام المسجد بيت كل تقي
​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

Bakr said:


> أظن أنها
> قال النبي عليه السلام المسجد بيت كل تقي




أعتقد أنك على حق بالنسبة لكلمة تقى .. ولكن كل لا وجود لها في الكتابة .. الكتابة إذن هي : قال النبي عليه السلام المسجد بيت تقى​


----------



## Bakr

منطقيا إن سلَّمنا بأن الجملة الأولى صحيحة
أي : قال النبي عليه السلام
فما سيأتي بعدها يجب أن يكون موجودا
في حديث للنبي حتى لو كان الحديث ضعيفا
ولن نجد جملة : المسجد بيت تقي
بل ما سنجده هو : المسجد بيت كل تقي

هناك أيضا تلك العلامة الصغيرة
فوق الياء وتحت النقطتين في كلمة
تقى
التي تبدو من العلامات الزخرفية لملء الفراغات
غير أني لم أجد ما يشبهها ضمن تلك العلامات
ولهذا اعتبرتها كلمة
كل

 لذلك قلتُ : قال النبي عليه السلام المسجد بيت كل تقي 

والله أعلم ​


----------



## إسكندراني

لم أكن أعرف هذا الحديث فلكما مني جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيكما


----------



## jawad-dawdi

أنا لم أقل بيت تقي (بالياء) إنما قلت بيت تقى (بالألف المقصورة)ء
(bayto_to9a)
​


----------



## Bakr

jawad-dawdi said:


> أنا لم أقل بيت تقي (بالياء) إنما قلت بيت تقى (بالألف المقصورة)ء
> (bayto_to9a)
> ​






لم أجد "بيت تقى" في عدد من كتب الأحاديث
وإن وجدتُ شيئا فسوف أصحح ما قلتُه
وأؤكد صحة قولك
فالأمر يتعلق بنسبة قول إلى النبي
لذلك أفضل اليقين على الظن


​


----------

